# Delhi rape victim dies



## Desmond (Dec 29, 2012)

m.timesofindia.com/india/Delhi-gang-rape-victim-dies-in-Singapore-hospital/articleshow/17802192.cms

May her soul rest in peace.

This is as good as manslaughter. We must now demand death for the culprits.


----------



## theserpent (Dec 29, 2012)

RIP.

All rapers should be killed


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Dec 29, 2012)

I pray to god, may her soul rest in peace and she be born in a beautiful world again to live her life to the fullest. We will forever keep this memory of her in our hearts as the "fearless" one or "nirbhaya" and try our level best to bring culprits to book and change the others. Lets hope the people of delhi maintain peace and silence marking her death. Dont let the politicians make this movement political, this movement was by the people of the country and for the people of the country. Always and forever. 
Godspeed.



theserpent said:


> RIP.
> 
> All rapers should be killed



and what will happen when the UN will ask india on humanitarian grounds...? why did you kill the rapists. I think one way and i think its a very good one is to increase the skewed sex ratio in india.


----------



## Anish (Dec 29, 2012)

theserpent said:


> RIP.
> 
> All rapers should be killed



Should have been instant at the moment when it's been proved.


----------



## theserpent (Dec 29, 2012)

Okay not All, but these should be kept in India gate anyone who wishes can come and hit them where they wish.
No offense to anyone, It's just that my blood boils hearing these stuff


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 29, 2012)

India should reopen kalapani jail in andaman...and treat these guys like what they do in the unfamous guntanamo bay jail


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 29, 2012)

May her soul Rest in Peace.


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 29, 2012)

No words man. "This just proved : the world didn't end but humanity died.".

RIP humanity. .


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Dec 29, 2012)

R.I.P. Damini .........

shame on DELHI ,IINDIA, INDIAN PEOPLE ,INDIAN GOVERNMENT ,INDIAN DEMOCRACY
shameful to be an Indian

and else I have nothing to say ..


----------



## Desmond (Dec 29, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> India should reopen kalapani jail in andaman...and treat these guys like what they do in the unfamous guntanamo bay jail



^^^ +1

I seriously don't know what pride there is to be an Indian these days. Only Indian Metal keeps me proud.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Dec 29, 2012)

Very sad RIP


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 29, 2012)

Ashamed to be Born as an Indian  RIP


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 29, 2012)

RIP Nirbhaya or Damini or Veera ..watever stupid TV/radio channels had named her..I think it was better decision by God to let her relieve from this hell than stay like vegetable for rest of life like Aruna Shaunbag ( Aruna Shanbaug case - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia) .. ..Rapists ka kya hoga ? ..2-4 saal baad decision aa jayega ki they are given 7 yr prison ..thats it ...But what about all brouhaha going over..It will soon expire..and life will return to normal..  ..once again "sab chalta hai" attitude has won


----------



## Tenida (Dec 29, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> India should reopen kalapani jail in andaman...and treat these guys like what they do in the unfamous guntanamo bay jail



Yes I agree to this


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 29, 2012)

> Okay not All, but these should be kept in India gate anyone who wishes can come and hit them where they wish.
> No offense to anyone, It's just that my blood boils hearing these stuff


yes not all,but the animals who do things like what had been done to this girl should be hanged/castrated


----------



## tkin (Dec 29, 2012)

This would get death penalty for sure, compare with Dhanonjay rape case a few years back.


----------



## bubusam13 (Dec 29, 2012)

May her soul rest in peace. Actually I am not that sad because she would have never lived a normal life. May not be married or else .... Her like would have been a struggle. She was already struggling to live.
If there is rebirth, may she live a happy life then.

But won't death be a easy punishment for those b******ds ? Their life should be made hell.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Dec 29, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> May her soul rest in peace. Actually I am not that sad because she would have never lived a normal life. May not be married or else .... Her like would have been a struggle. She was already struggling to live.
> If there is rebirth, may she live a happy life then.
> 
> But won't death be a easy punishment for those b******ds ? Their life should be made hell.



one of them may even get acquitted because he was a minor.... 17 years old only and the most brutal one.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 29, 2012)

R.I.P.


----------



## Tech&ME (Dec 29, 2012)

Anger is justified, and the convicts are going to be hanged for sure.

Two reasons:

1. Murder charges has already been lived as per existing laws.

2. Election is very near and all the head ~ President / PM and Sonia has made a strong statement on Television.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 29, 2012)

Tech&ME said:


> 2. Election is very near and all the head ~ President / PM and Sonia has made a strong statement on Television.



Bingo!!


----------



## Tech&ME (Dec 29, 2012)

And I forgot to mention. NDTV is the new DDTV now. They just shown the opposite and showing the convicts family on Television, who say they are kids .......... WTF ??

My braveheart sister lost her life due to this idiots but the youth of this country have awoken now and we will keep fighting for her justice.

My Demands :

1. Politicians should have a minimum education qualification to join politics.

2. FIR in a police station must be made on Video Camera and a separate Complaint Cell must function independent of Police. 

3. Audit of Police Station functioning must be made public on a monthly or quarterly basis. [ Note : Audit of Police Station are currently done in yearly basis with out rules and regulation is only reported back to Home Ministry. ]

4. Special Women Minister for Police Reforms must be made. [ Ex Police officer like Kiran Bedi will be prominent for such post. ]

5. Civil Police should now come under a separate ministry and not under Home Ministry. Home Ministry should focus on External Security Affairs only.

I appeal to fellow member to join and give your valuable suggestion to Justice Verma Committee : justice.verma@nic.in


----------



## Vignesh B (Dec 29, 2012)

May her soul rest in peace. May her family members have the strength to endure all these hardships.
This whole incident has really shaken up the soul of India. Hope our government learns from this and take the necessary steps.
Valid demands Tech&ME.
Personally, I feel that rather than giving capital punishment and then forgetting the case, we should look at the root of rape incidents. In a conservative society like ours where even talking about sex is taboo, sex education should be made compulsory rather than allowing the teens to learn from porn and such stuff. Efforts should be taken to rectify the skewed sex ratio. Parents should take the initiative because they know about their child's psychology the best.


----------



## Krow (Dec 29, 2012)

A few things:


No point addressing her by any name. Nirbhaya is the most ridiculous name one can come up with. No need to invent names.
Do not make barbaric posts. Yes, we all feel that the culprits must be punished severely, but that does not give us the right to ask for brutal deaths. We have a very competent judiciary and the police have enough evidence. There is an eyewitness in the case and since it is a murder case, I am sure the culprits will be sentenced to death.
It is a sad moment indeed, but please do not go overboard. "Humanity has died", "ashamed to be born Indian", etc. are silly comments. Rapists are not a representative of India or humanity. The behaviour of a few sociopaths does not prove that humanity or India are at fault.
I am proud to be born an Indian. This case shook all of us and I am proud of all those who came out to protest. Yes, there were hooligans among protesters, but I will not let a few idiots discredit a completely valid protest.
I feel just as bad about the death of a constable as the death of the girl. But I don't see anyone demanding death/castration/stoning for the constable's death. Being trampled to death must have been a horrible experience. Although the man who died was a policeman, he was just following orders. He was, for me, another common man caught in the crossfire.


----------



## Minion (Dec 29, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> ^^^ +1
> 
> I seriously don't know what pride there is to be an Indian these days. Only Indian Metal keeps me proud.



+1 for this.


----------



## tkin (Dec 29, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> ^^^ +1
> 
> I seriously don't know what pride there is to be an Indian these days. Only *Indian Metal* keeps me proud.


*cdn.memegenerator.net/instances/400x/30122724.jpg



Krow said:


> A few things:
> 
> 
> No point addressing her by any name. Nirbhaya is the most ridiculous name one can come up with. No need to invent names.
> ...


You my friend is what these country needs, +1000 to your post, one one side we have the rapists/murderers/psychos, on the other side we have idiots/retards/grown ups acting like 10yr olds/10yr old trying to act like grown ups, we need sane people among ourselves, yes, I am also proud to be an Indian, no need to feel ashamed for psychos, and those who are breaking stuff over the rape, trying to start a riot should be locked up instead, enough is enough, if someone wants to change India, let them do it themselves, trying to beat up the police won't do $hit.

The rapists will get what they deserve, now stop spamming my facebook


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 29, 2012)

Well there is an app named fightback designed to provide assistance to females in case of any emergency. Its sort of SOS application for cell phones. 
It was designed by TechM and I think it was used by their employees as well. Not sure if that is publicly available or not but sounds a good initiative. 

Women should have such SOS apps in their phones in case of emergency.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 29, 2012)

Yeah, women need to have 2 dozen stuffs, while 'men will be men' need just 1 thing, control themselves. Nice. 
And I'm ashamed to be an Indian, well I passed my teenage time, so I realize lecturing is free, and boring to people like me.


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 29, 2012)

Well I should have rather said "everyone should have such apps . Specially women. ". 

BTW.  Domestic-voilence, harrasment, gender discrimination,. And lot more issues faced by women in India. 
We need to change our attitude and behavior towards the opposite gender.  In India(backward states),  girls are not even accepted when they are born. What else should we say.!


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 29, 2012)

Krow said:


> A few things:
> We have a very competent judiciary ......



Thanks for the info.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Dec 29, 2012)

This the Part of degradation of My country  which started some 1400 years , every day a  new low made on all the fronts .....


----------



## tkin (Dec 29, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> Well there is an app named fightback designed to provide assistance to females in case of any emergency. Its sort of SOS application for cell phones.
> It was designed by TechM and I think it was used by their employees as well. Not sure if that is publicly available or not but sounds a good initiative.
> 
> Women should have such SOS apps in their phones in case of emergency.


Its cr@p, its just a company trying to ride the rape scare wave and make cash(its free for some time, to go paid later), what good will this cr@p do? Lets say she sends a sms, what can a person do? call the police(she could do it herself), go by himself(good luck with that and good luck with our habildars using GPS coordinates), no what we need is a PROPER emergency response system like USA(911) with force ready to be dispatched within 5 mins and 15 mins max response time, more petrol cars, and a 100 person strong 24hrs emergency response board manning the call center(per city), for villages we need neighborhood watch and each woman should carry whistles at night.

Our 100 response system is useless, that's why rapes happen, and will continue to happen. We also need biometric id and digital fingerprinting for all criminals(no mater how petty), every criminal should have a record stored which can be searched within an hour(it may be a bit over dramatic but look at Criminal Minds tv show at how USA keeps track of their existing criminal, one petty crime and you're in the system forever, and usually rape is an escalation, starts with petty crimes).


----------



## Faun (Dec 29, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> We need to change our attitude and behavior towards the opposite gender.  In India(backward states),  girls are not even accepted when they are born. What else should we say.!



It's present in educated illiterates too.


----------



## Krow (Dec 29, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> Thanks for the info.


Whoa! Stone age man just got Internet access. Congrats.


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 29, 2012)

Krow said:


> Whoa! Stone age man just got Internet access. Congrats.



By making that statement , its quite clear 'who is living in stone age.


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 29, 2012)

Vignesh Iyer said:


> Personally, I feel that rather than giving capital punishment and then forgetting the case, we should look at the root of rape incidents. In a conservative society like ours where even talking about sex is taboo, sex education should be made compulsory rather than allowing the teens to learn from porn and such stuff. Efforts should be taken to rectify the skewed sex ratio. Parents should take the initiative because they know about their child's psychology the best.


right.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 29, 2012)

RIP


----------



## Krow (Dec 29, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> By making that statement , its quite clear 'who is living in stone age.



Yes. It's you.  If you think otherwise, kindly say why. Anyone can take out five words from a long post and make a sarcastic remark. If you can't back up what you are saying with logical arguments, do not post.

The judiciary is competent. If the law or poor investigation holds it back, there is nothing courts can do.


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 30, 2012)

Krow said:


> Yes. It's you.  If you think otherwise, kindly say why. Anyone can take out five words from a long post and make a sarcastic remark. If you can't back up what you are saying with logical arguments, do not post.
> 
> The judiciary is competent. If the law or poor investigation holds it back, there is nothing courts can do.



Personal experience. District court took several years to sentence a decision to the culprit who was involved in a hit and run case,  in which the victim died on spot.
Reasons for this delay was the backlog in court for pending cases and the f##kd up bribe system of India. 

Unfortunately when the verdict was given the criminal already died.
Lost my faith afterwards. 

--------------

And its not just with me , many cases are pending in courts due to lack of judicial staff. 
Way too much Corruption.

On paper the system may look efficient and independent however its not happening in real world. 

And I am not the only one saying this.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 30, 2012)

Vignesh Iyer said:


> Personally, I feel that rather than giving capital punishment and then forgetting the case, we should look at the root of rape incidents. In a conservative society like ours where even talking about sex is taboo, sex education should be made compulsory rather than *allowing the teens to learn from porn* and such stuff. Efforts should be taken to rectify the skewed sex ratio. Parents should take the initiative because they know about their child's psychology the best.


Bravo!
no wonder my friend says that br@zzEr$ is an educational site


----------



## astrokidvaibhav (Dec 30, 2012)

It has been that way all along.. And the whole public is to blame for this.. I won't be surprised if this case just remains another rape case after a few months..


----------



## Krow (Dec 30, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> Personal experience. District court took several years to sentence a decision to the culprit who was involved in a hit and run case,  in which the victim died on spot.
> Reasons for this delay was the backlog in court for pending cases and the f##kd up bribe system of India.
> 
> Unfortunately when the verdict was given the criminal already died.
> ...



Fair enough, I've heard of many such complaints. But we are moving forward. Steps like fast track courts and Lok Adalats are positive. The high courts and supreme court are doing a good job. I don't blame anyone for feeling dejected, but I prefer to look at the positives in the system as well.


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 31, 2012)

What India needs is a BLACK REVOLUTION (political revolution) just like we had green, white revolutions.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 31, 2012)

I don't think that will be happening anytime soon. I think that skipping the country is the most effortless way to escape.


----------



## Krow (Jan 1, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I don't think that will be happening anytime soon. I think that skipping the country is the most effortless way to escape.


Good solution, when you see a problem, run away. I'm guessing that's how you live your life too, good luck. 

Most of you don't realise that you are this country. Encourage your kids to join politics, be the change you want to see. Most of you are kids. If you're unhappy, join politics and try to change things. Sitting at home and being ashamed of your nation on the Internet is not going to help.

Katju is right. 90% of Indians are fools, as evident in this thread. Offence intended.

Thread isn't going anywhere. Good night.


----------

